# peacocks and victorians?



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

is it possible to have and all male tank of peacocks/haps with lets say 5 more peaceful victorians? this is in a 55 gallon aquarium. and if so which species would be capable of doing so?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well in a 55G you want 8-10 males so if you had 5 victorians you would not have room for much else.

I tried victorians in my hap/peacock tank and they lost color so I have removed them. I find the Victorians do best in species tanks with females.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had success keeping a single pundamilia nyererei, zebra obliquidens, and kyoga flameback in my all male mostly peacock and hap tank for almost 2 years now. The nyererei is fully colored, the obliquens is fully colored, and the flameback is about halfway colored since he is sub dominant to the nyererei.

I tried Haplochromis "tomato" species #35 and found them much too aggressive for peacocks and haps.

I also tried a Paralabidochromis Chromoygno and a Ruby Green and found them to be too small and timid for this setup.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I have an obiquidens in a male only hap and peacock 135g and he has never looked better. Awesome colour and gets along great. When he was in a 90 with peacocks around his size at the time being 3.5-4", he was a terror and beat of fish bad. Ended up being isolated until he was put in the 135 with fish his size and haps to 7+". Really good growth spurt in past 2 months, much deeper in the chest and colours are amazing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My latifasciata did well too, but he ended up being too aggressive for the haps and peacocks so he had to leave. The others that lost color for me (compared to single species with females) were a nyererei and a flameback.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never had luck keeping Victorians with Haps and Peacocks. Like DJ Ransome said, they always end up not showing any color.


----------



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

so what if i kept a group with one male and 4 females? and thenmale peacocks/haps


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried that with mbuna but not peacocks/haps. The nyererei color was intense, but black/red instead of red/green/blue and the females were harassed. Might work with timid haps/peacocks, you can only try.


----------



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

Astatotilapia sp. "Tomato" 
Haplochromis "Ruby Green" 
Neochromis Caeruleus "Purple Muhuru" 
Ptyochromis Salmon Hippo Point 
Paralabidochromis "Uganda Fire" 
Paralabidochromis Sauvagei 
Pyxichromis Orthostoma
hap sp 44

these are all the species i currently have available online, which of these would qualify?


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Bubbles407 said:


> Astatotilapia sp. "Tomato"
> Haplochromis "Ruby Green"
> Neochromis Caeruleus "Purple Muhuru"
> Ptyochromis Salmon Hippo Point
> ...


I've had Ruby Greens and a Kyoga Flameback with my peacocks and they never fully colored up or thrived, so I ended up giving them back to my LFS.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I found that the Kyoga Flameback was very timid, but Ruby green have been just fine with peacocks.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManasotaCichlidKeepersNetwork/


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

vann59 said:


> I found that the Kyoga Flameback was very timid, but Ruby green have been just fine with peacocks.


Funny as I have had the exact opposite experience as you, as I removed a timid Ruby Green from my all male setup, and my Kyoga Flameback is just as aggressive as any peacock I have ever kept and is still thriving in this setup for me.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

From your list I think the ruby green, the salmons and the Pixychromis will be fine. I'd stay away from the sp 44, and for the rest I haven't had any experience with them.

As far as keeping Victorians and peacocks together I've done this for years with great results.


----------

